# Las 10 razas de perros más agresivos



## asm

Sé que este tipo de oraciones son ambiguas porque no sabemos si se habla de raza o de perro (a la larga en este caso no hay mucha diferencia entre ambas opciones). Sin embargo quiero saber su opinión acerca de cual debe ser la mejor opcion:

Las 10 razas de perros más agresivos (los perros agresivos)
Las 10 razas de perros más agresivas (las razas agresivas)

La controversia: algunos perros son mas agresivos que otros, muchas veces por la raza, pero no es el único faactor. Sin embargo, como grupo, algunas razas tienen a mostrar diferente comportamiento, incluída la agresividad.
Qué enfoque es más adecuado, los perros o la raza.

Gracias


----------



## Betildus

asm said:


> Sé que este tipo de oraciones son ambiguas porque no sabemos si se habla de raza o de perro (a la larga en este caso no hay mucha diferencia entre ambas opciones). Sin embargo quiero saber su opinión acerca de cual debe ser la mejor opcion:
> 
> Las 10 razas de perros más agresivos (los perros agresivos)
> *Las 10 razas de perros más agresivas (las razas agresivas)*
> 
> La controversia: algunos perros son mas agresivos que otros, muchas veces por la raza, pero no es el único faactor. Sin embargo, como grupo, algunas razas tienen a mostrar diferente comportamiento, incluída la agresividad.
> Qué enfoque es más adecuado, los perros o la raza.
> 
> Gracias


A mi humilde entender.


----------



## utrerana

A mi humilde entender también es Las diez razas de perros más agresivas . La agresividad  hace concordancia en género y número con razas.
Los perros más agresivos son de diez razas. 
                                                  Saluditos!!


----------



## asm

Gracias, eso pensé y quería contrastar con otras personas. La forma masculina (de perros) es el encabezado de una noticia en un periódico mexicano el día de hoy.

Mil gracias




utrerana said:


> A mi humilde entender también es Las diez razas de perros más agresivas . La agresividad hace concordancia en género y número con razas.
> Los perros más agresivos son de diez razas.
> Saluditos!!


----------



## las cosas facilitas

En verdad la agresividad es aplicable a animales y personas. Una raza es una clasificación hecha por el hombre.
Me inclino por *la raza de perros más agresivos*.


----------



## mirx

las cosas facilitas said:


> En verdad la agresividad es aplicable a animales y personas. Una raza es una clasificación hecha por el hombre.
> Me inclino por *la raza de perros más agresivos*.



También yo y por la misma razón. En un sentido figurado sí se puede hablar de razas mansas o mensas pero en algo más técnico creo que hay que dejar claro que son los perros los bravos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Agreden los individuos, no las razas.Por ello me inclino por 'Las diez razas de perros más agresivos'.
La frase 'Las diez razas de perros más agresivas' se podría decir  igualmente 'Las diez razas más agresivas de perros', y como digo arriba la raza no agrede.
Entiendo que confirma esto la 1ª acepción de 'Agresivo' según el DRAE:
 "Dicho de una persona o de un animal: Que tiende a la  violencia". 
Y lo mismo en plural. 
Pero confieso que no estoy cien por cien seguro. 
Otro punto. las cosas facilitas dice que la raza es una clasificación hecha por el hombre. Pero es más bien la constatación de una división de una especie biológica basada en caracteres diferenciales, como la agresividad, que se transmite por  herencia; la clasificación viene dada por esos caracteres diferenciales, no es creada por el hombre; existía antes de que Linneo o quien quiera que fuese lo advirtiese y le pusiera nombre.


----------



## Vampiro

Aunque mi primer posteo a alguien le pueda haber sonado a broma, iba muy en serio.
Allí había puesto "razas" y "agresivas", porque acá disiento de la mayoría: son las razas las consideradas agresivas, no los individuos.
Me explico con un ejemplo: la raza pitbull, está considerada una raza peligrosa y agresiva, pero conozco perros pitbull que son excelentes mascotas, incluso con los niños; no puede por lo tanto afirmarse que todos los pitbull son perros peligrosos, aunque la raza esté calificada como tal.
Para mi no hay ambigûedad alguna, la frase "Las 10 razas de perros más agresivos" en mi opinión está mal empleada, y hasta suena mal, me raspa la oreja.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Aunque mi primer posteo a alguien le pueda haber sonado a broma, iba muy en serio.
> Allí había puesto "razas" y "agresivas", porque acá disiento de la mayoría: son las razas las consideradas agresivas, no los individuos.
> Me explico con un ejemplo: la raza pitbull, está considerada una raza peligrosa y agresiva, pero conozco perros pitbull que son excelentes mascotas, incluso con los niños; no puede por lo tanto afirmarse que todos los pitbull son perros peligrosos, aunque la raza esté calificada como tal.
> Para mi no hay ambigûedad alguna, la frase "Las 10 razas de perros más agresivos" en mi opinión está mal empleada, y hasta suena mal, me raspa la oreja.
> Saludos.
> _



Los argumentos que apoyan esta opinión no me sacan de dudas. Nadie ha sido agredido por una raza de perros, sino por algún individuo de esa raza.
Y tu argumento tiene doble filo. Si, como efectivamente sucede, hay pitbull que no son agresivos, no se puede decir que la raza pitbull sea una de las diez razas agresivas; solo lo es una parte, aunque sea mayoritaria, por lo que, a lo sumo que la mayoría de la raza pitbull es agresiva, y eso también rasca la oreja. 
Los pitbull son, en su mayoría, agresivos. ¿A alguien le suena  extraño dicho así?


----------



## Namarne

Yo también me inclinaría por _agresivas_, puesto que la clasificación es de razas, no de perros. 
Si la clasificación fuera de los diez perros más agresivos, en esos diez primeros puesto podrían darse varios perros de una misma raza (o no). Pero creo que son las diez razas (diferentes) más agresivas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Me parecen ambas formas legítimas. Pero expresan cosas diferentes.


> *Las 10 razas* _de perros más agresivos_ ([las razas de] los perros agresivos)
> *Las 10 razas* _de perros_ *más agresivas* (las razas [que son] agresivas)


Como bien vio ya ASM.
La función adyacente del superlativo no referenciado ("más agresivo, -a") puede unirse al núcleo ("las 10 razas") o bien _directamente_, como adjetivo concertado, o bien _mediatizado_, como adyacente del núcleo del CN.
Creo que se impone lingüísticamente la segunda, pues lo que se quiere es *distinguir entre las razas de perros*, las que por la frecuencia de la característica "agresividad", deben ser objeto de una legislación especial, al ser objetivamente catalogadas como tales por los expertos. Y no es que sean 1 ó 40, la ley debe controlar la tenencia y custodia de estos perros como lo hace con las armas.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

No alcanzo a entender los argumentos gramaticales de XiaoRoel, por lo que sigo con mis dudas pero inclinado a pensar que los más o menos agresivos son los perros.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> No alcanzo a entender los argumentos gramaticales de XiaoRoel, por lo que sigo con mis dudas pero inclinado a pensar que los más o menos agresivos son los perros.


Sí, pero la clasificación es por raza.  Y en este caso lo que se pretende es diferenciar o identificar a las diez razas más agresivas.
Clasificación bastante caprichosa, por lo demás, porque un perro no es agresivo si no le enseñas a serlo, y la llamada “agresividad” no es más que producto de un rudo y a veces brutal entrenamiento.
Genéticamente me parece más agresivo mi perro (un yorkshire) que un pastor alemán, porque proviene de una raza de cazadores.  Pero claro, mide 20 cm, y nadie entrenaría a un yorki como perro guardián.
Si dices “Las razas de perros más agresivos” podrías estar hablando incluso de perros de una misma raza, como ya apuntaron.
Saludos.
_


----------



## asm

Creo que las dos ideas pueden ser correctas, pero con algunos cambios.

A mi entender la oracion: 
*Las 10 razas* _de perros_ *más agresivas 
*es correcta porque estamos analizando razas de perros. Entiendo que la clasificación de perros es un artificio humano, pero hay que tomar en cuenta A: las características que separan a las razas son reales, si no fuera así, el hombre no podría diferenciarlas. B) el lenguaje que usamos también es de origen humano. Ni los perros ni los ángeles están discutiendo acerca de la agresividad de los perros, así que no hay problema que llevemos la clasificacion a dimensiones puramente de clasificacion.

*Las 10 razas* _de perros_ *más agresivos *
es incorrecta porque gramaticalemente se están clasificando razas, que es un sustantivo femenino.
Sin embargo, es probable que querramos diferenciar a los perros y no a las razas, o decir, como bien lo aseguran en el foro, que son los perros individuales los que son agresivos. 
El problema aquí, según mi humilde opinión, es doble. Por un lado no podemos hacer una lista de los perros más agresivos del mundo, tendríamos que hacer una lista que incluya a millones, y cómo saber cuál es más agresivo que otro. Ni haciendo olimpiadas de agresividad podrímos saberlo. Por otro lado, la clasificación es un constructo humano que nos permite tener categorías más sencillas y fáciles de manejar. 
Esta clasificacion es importante para saber conocer y reconocer comportamientos, caracteristicas fisicas, generalidades y demás aspectos que nos ayuden a dar informacion y así entender (y tomar decisiones con dicha informacion) a los grupos que resultan del proceso.

Si quiero saber de forma individual diría: 
*Los diez perros más agresivos del mundo son*: el pecas, la mocha, el juli, la ... y 10, thinkerbell .
este argumento presenta otros problemas, tienes que decir como llegaste a la conclusion (las razas tienen el mismo problema, pero cientificamente es más fácil responder y "convencer")



Manuel G. Rey said:


> No alcanzo a entender los argumentos gramaticales de XiaoRoel, por lo que sigo con mis dudas pero inclinado a pensar que los más o menos agresivos son los perros.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

asm said:


> Creo que las dos ideas pueden ser correctas, pero con algunos cambios.
> ...
> 
> *Las 10 razas* _de perros_ *más agresivos *
> es incorrecta porque gramaticalemente se están clasificando razas, que es un sustantivo femenino.
> 
> El problema aquí, según mi humilde opinión, es doble. Por un lado no podemos hacer una lista de los perros más agresivos del mundo, tendríamos que hacer una lista que incluya a millones, y cómo saber cuál es más agresivo que otro. En fin ...



Sin entrar en la discusión, me ciño a una cuestión gramatical y otra práctica o de lógica.

Las diez razas _de perros _*más agresivos.

*El calificativo agresivos está situado a continuación de perros, por lo que es más probable que se refiera a los canes que a las razas, y es de absoluta corrección gramatical: agresivos, en masculino, concuerda con perros, en masculino. 

La lista de los perros más agresivos del mundo es innecesaria para aplicarles un calificativo a todos los de una raza. No necesitamos la lista de los habitantes del mundo para decir que la mayoría de los ciudadanos de la República Popular China es de raza amarilla.


----------



## la_machy

Manuel G. Rey said:


> La lista de los perros más agresivos del mundo es innecesaria para aplicarles un calificativo a todos los de una raza.


 
Quizá tenga razón.
Lo que me hace pensar en complementar este tema con el de otro hilo que anda por ahí ''No son (*agresivos*) todos los (*perros*) que están (*en una lista de razas agresivas*), ni están (*en la lista de razas agresivas*) todos los (*perros*) que son (*agresivos*)''.



Saludos


----------



## jordi picarol

Estas disquisiciones no dejan de ser graciosas.Me parece estar oyendo a los bizantinos discutir sesudamente sobre el sexo de los ángeles.De cualquier manera sumongo que si uno de ustedes va paseando con un amigo,se encuentran con un Pit Bull y su amigo echa a correr,no dirán: "No corras,ellos no son agresivos,es su raza".
Yo correría.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## asm

De acuerdo. Quizás soy el más bizantino de todos, pero si veo un poodle me acerco sin temor y trato de acariciarlo.
Yo primero le temería a la raza y después al individuo, tengo mas posibilidades de sobrevivir a un chihuahua que a un pitbull. 

Me causa gracia tu comentario, yo mismo había pensado en el tiempo que he dedicado a esta pregunta (cuando a otros les importa un cacahuate), sin embargo puedo decir que no somos los primeros en discutir la ambigüedad de este tipo de frases. Creo (no soy experto en la materia) que este tipo de expresiones tienen su nombre: anfibología.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anfibología

Saludos



jordi picarol said:


> Estas disquisiciones no dejan de ser graciosas.Me parece estar oyendo a los bizantinos discutir sesudamente sobre el sexo de los ángeles.De cualquier manera sumongo que si uno de ustedes va paseando con un amigo,se encuentran con un Pit Bull y su amigo echa a correr,no dirán: "No corras,ellos no son agresivos,es su raza".
> Yo correría.
> Saludos
> Jordi


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

1. Cuando se argumenta diciendo que un yorkshire o un chihuahua o cualquier  otro perro gozque, por más que sea o pueda ser agresivo, no inspira  miedo, se está confundiendo a un can agresivo con un can temible.
Más pequeña,como 25 cm de largo, es la comadreja  (weasel), y solo  quienes no conozcan a este mamífero carnicero lo consideraría poco  agresivo o temible.
2. También se ha dicho que la agresividad de los perros es resultado del entrenamiento. Eso es tan verdad como lo contrario. El perro, _canis lupus familiaris_, es de la misma especie que el lobo, _canis lupus,_ y resultado de ser domesticado, o sea entrenado, para que abandonase su instinto carnicero.
3. La legislación que impone ciertas condiciones a los poseedores de perros de ciertas razas lo hace cuando se ha producido un número de ataques de perros de esas razas; de ellos se deduce que los perros de tales razas son agresivos, y como es imposible legislar perro a perro se mete a todos los de esa raza en el mismo saco. Las razas de perros no son agresivas a priori, y no imagino que se legisle para una raza de perros antes de que individuos de esa raza hayan cometido agresiones que hagan suponer que todos sus congéneres conllevan un riesgo. 
Tampoco pude imaginar que esta cuestión llegase tan lejos. Creo que estamos ante lo que se llama un 'pending jury trial'. Felizmente no hay riesgo de que mientras el senado discute, los otomanos conquisten Bizancio (aunque eso se dijo de Cartago y los romanos).


----------



## Froscas

Llevo poco tiempo en este foro y este hilo me parece bastante gracioso (por el tema bizantino y tal) pero bueno, quiero dar mi opinión.

Sobre la idea de que debe ir "agresivo" porque los que son agresivos son los perros y no la raza, no me parece un argumento sólido. Una raza puede ser agresiva perfectamente (agreda quien agreda), veo que aquí se hace a menudo una exégesis del significado para decidir que en mi opinión sobra. "Raza agresiva" es gramaticalmente correcto y se puede usar.

*(*******************)*


----------



## Ben Jamin

¿Se puede decir en español que una raza es agresiva? Un perro puede ser agresivo, pero com puede ser agresiva una raza?


----------



## Froscas

Para que te hagas una idea de la flexibilidad del idioma español, te diré que se puede decir perfectamente que las zapatillas de deporte de mi cuñado (al que le "cantan" bastante los pies) son agresivas 

Agresivo significa "ofensivo", que hiere, que ataca, propenso al enfrentamiento... se puede decir perfectamente de cosas, por ejemplo una palabra puede ser agresiva, se usa también en deporte (táctica agresiva), no sé, a mí me parece un adjetivo bastante común, no veo la necesidad de restringir su uso.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Froscas said:


> Llevo poco tiempo en este foro y este hilo me parece bastante gracioso (por el tema bizantino y tal) pero bueno, quiero dar mi opinión.
> 
> Sobre la idea de que debe ir "agresivo" porque los que son agresivos son los perros y no la raza, no me parece un argumento sólido. Una raza puede ser agresiva perfectamente (agreda quien agreda), veo que aquí se hace a menudo una exégesis del significado para decidir que en mi opinión sobra. "Raza agresiva" es gramaticalmente correcto y se puede usar.


 
Para que fuera así como dices, falta un *'los'*:

"las diez razas de *los* perros más agresivos".


Se puede decir que la agresividad es una característica de una raza, pero no que una raza es agresiva,por lo tanto la frase debería ser:
Las razas de perros de mayor agresividad son: las que sean.


----------



## Froscas

las cosas facilitas said:


> para que fuera así como dices, falta un *'los'*:
> 
> "las diez razas de *los* perros más agresivos".
> 
> 
> Se puede decir que la agresividad es una característica de una raza, pero no que una raza es agresiva,por lo tanto la frase debería ser:
> Las razas de perros de mayor agresividad son: las que sean.



Cometes el error de creer que el periodista debe decir una frase cierta para que esté bien construida. Yo puedo decir que "Todos los perros son verdes" y será una frase perfectamente correcta aunque sea mentira.

El periodista se equivoca en lo que afirma, pero lo que quiere decir es que hay una razas más agresivas que otras. Por eso entre las dos frases que se proponen yo elegiría esa.

Ahora, si ya nos ponemos a decidir qué escribiría cada uno, lo primero es que yo ni publicaría el artículo.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Una cosa es: *la raza de los perros* y otra *la raza de perros*.

Saludos,


----------



## jordi picarol

las cosas facilitas said:


> una cosa es: *la raza de los perros* y otra *la raza de perros*.
> 
> saludos


Y,para facilitar aún más en concepto que dimana de la etimología circunscrita a la subordinación en la construcción del aserto que nos incumbe,sin por ello decaer en el detestable vicio de las disquisiciones de carácter estrictamente teorético que,indudablemente los llevarían sin remision por otros derroteros igualmente indeseables,no queda más remedio que mencionar "los perros de raza"


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

las cosas facilitas said:


> una cosa es: *la raza de los perros* y otra *la raza de perros*.
> 
> saludos




Gran verdad. Y otra *los perros de raza .*


----------



## Calambur

Volviendo a la pregunta original, para mí es así:


> Las 10 razas de perros más agresivos (los perros agresivos)
> Las 10 razas de perros más *agresivas* (las razas agresivas)


 


> Del DUE:
> *raza **1 *f. Cada uno de los grupos en que se divide una especie orgánica, formado por *individuos que tienen ciertos caracteres comunes que los distinguen de los de los otros grupos de la misma categoría* y que se transmiten por herencia.


----------



## Froscas

las cosas facilitas said:


> una cosa es: *la raza de los perros* y otra *la raza de perros*.
> 
> saludos



En eso tienes razón, ya dije que era un ejemplo chorra, pero en cualquier caso el hecho de que no se pueda usar el masculino tampoco en el caso del ejemplo chorra es un punto más a mi favor.

Agresivo debe concordar con raza, no con perro. ¿O cómo lo dirías en singular?:

¿"La raza de perro más agresivo"? (en el sentido de "la raza de perro más agresivo de todos"). Pues no lo dirías así. Tienes razón en que para que esta frase se refiriera a la raza del individuo agresivo debería escribirse "la raza *del* perro más agresivo", pero eso está fuera de la cuestión principal, es una tontería que se me ha ocurrido a mí porque me parecía graciosa, pero ya está.

Está claro que se diría "la raza de perro más agresiva de tod*a*s" (de entre todas las razas, la más agresiva, tenemos vari*as* raz*as*, veamos qué 10 *razas* tienen como característica común el ser agresivas y en qué grado, joer, es un nombre colectivo, se pueden extender las características de sus individuos al todo).

Lo digo sin acritud, lo siento si no he sido capaz de explicarme porque me parece muy obvio, pero bueno, "me parece obvio" no es ninguna razón... así que lo dejaré aquí como que, en mi opinión, tanto "de perros" como "agresivo" son complementos de razas y en el caso de esta última, debe concordar con el sustantivo al que complementa.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Froscas said:


> ....
> Agresivo debe concordar con raza, no con perro. ¿O cómo lo dirías en singular?:
> ....



Agresivo es un adjetivo calificativo y debe concordar con el sustantivo al que acompaña.
Si ese sustantivo es perro, debe concordar con perro y si es raza, debe concordar con raza. Una perogrullada.
Lo que aquí está en discusión es cual es el sustantivo, y una vez resuelta (que por lo visto no hay forma de hacerlo), el género y el número del calificativo están predeterminados.
_Dogs or breed, that's the question._


----------



## Ben Jamin

Froscas said:


> Para que te hagas una idea de la flexibilidad del idioma español, te diré que se puede decir perfectamente que las zapatillas de deporte de mi cuñado (al que le "cantan" bastante los pies) son agresivas
> 
> Agresivo significa "ofensivo", que hiere, que ataca, propenso al enfrentamiento... se puede decir perfectamente de cosas, por ejemplo una palabra puede ser agresiva, se usa también en deporte (táctica agresiva), no sé, a mí me parece un adjetivo bastante común, no veo la necesidad de restringir su uso.


 Una cosa es lo que se puede decir gramaticalmente correcto, una otra cosa lo que tiene sentido. Decir que un zapato es agresivo no tiene sentido en la mayoría de los idiomas del mundo. Creo que en español tampoco.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ben Jamin said:


> Una cosa es lo que se puede decir gramaticalmente correcto, una otra cosa lo que tiene sentido. Decir que un zapato es agresivo no tiene sentido en la mayoría de los idiomas del mundo. Creo que en español tampoco.



Quizá quepa decir que unas zapatillas son agresivas o más bie que su olor es agresivo, pero como una dudosa metáfora.
La sintáxis puede ser correcta.
Pero en sentido propio, no tiene mucho sentido. La entrada de 'agresivo' en el denostado DRAE dice: 

*agresivo**, va**.*

 (Del lat. _aggressus_, part. pas. de _aggrĕdi_,  agredir, e _-ivo_).


* 1.     * adj.  Dicho de una persona o de un animal: Que tiende a la violencia.


* 2.     *  adj. Propenso a faltar al respeto, a ofender o a provocar a  los demás.


* 3.     * adj. Que implica provocación o ataque. _Discurso  agresivo._ _Palabras agresivas._


_Real Academia Española ©  Todos los derechos reservados

_El subrayado de la primera acepción es mío. Sirve de apoyo a quienes creemos que no es apropiado decir que hay razas agresivas de perros o de cualquier otro animal, _homo sapiens_ incluido. Las otras acepciones no lo contradicen.

​


----------



## lady jekyll

Vampiro said:


> Allí había puesto "razas" y "agresivas", porque acá disiento de la mayoría: son las razas las consideradas agresivas, no los individuos.
> _



Completamente de acuerdo. Están hablando de razas, no de individuos.



Vampiro said:


> Sí, pero la clasificación es por raza.  Y en este caso lo que se pretende es diferenciar o identificar a las diez razas más agresivas.
> Clasificación bastante caprichosa, por lo demás, porque un perro no es agresivo si no le enseñas a serlo, y la llamada “agresividad” no es más que producto de un rudo y a veces brutal entrenamiento.
> Genéticamente me parece más agresivo mi perro (un yorkshire) que un pastor alemán, porque proviene de una raza de cazadores.  Pero claro, mide 20 cm, y nadie entrenaría a un yorki como perro guardián.
> Si dices “Las razas de perros más agresivos” podrías estar hablando incluso de perros de una misma raza, como ya apuntaron.
> Saludos.
> _



También lo comparto. Creo que lo que está mal empleado es el adjetivo, que en realidad debería ser "peligrosas", puesto que un mordisco de un pastor alemán no puede compararse con el de un yorkshire. Los perros son animales sociales y por lo tanto en su habitat natural sólo son "agresivos" por temas de dominancia. En el nuevo hábitat que hemos creado para nuestros canes domésticos, somos nosotros los causantes de que un perro sea o no agresivo. La mayoría de perros pequeños que conozco muerden. ¿Por qué? Porque sus amos han permitido que se les suban a la chepa. No puedo decir lo mismo de las razas grandes y corpulentas como el rottweiler, dobermann, y un largo etc.
Estas dos últimas razas son perros de defensa, no por ello más agresivos. Más peligrosa, sin duda, sí es su mordedura.


----------



## caniho

asm said:


> Sé que este tipo de oraciones son ambiguas porque no sabemos si se habla de raza o de perro (a la larga en este caso no hay mucha diferencia entre ambas opciones). Sin embargo quiero saber su opinión acerca de cual debe ser la mejor opcion:
> 
> Las 10 razas de perros más agresivos (los perros agresivos)
> Las 10 razas de perros más agresivas (las razas agresivas)
> 
> La controversia: algunos perros son mas agresivos que otros, muchas veces por la raza, pero no es el único faactor. Sin embargo, como grupo, algunas razas tienen a mostrar diferente comportamiento, incluída la agresividad.
> Qué enfoque es más adecuado, los perros o la raza.
> 
> Gracias




_Las tres marcas de coches más caras.
Los tres tipos de comida más solicitados.
Las tres categorías de proveedores mejor representadas. 
Las 10 razas de perros más agresivas._

La verdad es que no entiendo la discusión.


----------



## piraña utria

Saludos amigos,

Pensamos en el equipo moderador que el tema ha sido discutido largamente en lo gramatical, prestándose desafortunadamente para otro tipo de controversias.

Lo cerramos definitivamente, agradeciendo de antemano todos sus aportes y, por supuesto, su comprensión.

PU


----------

